# Most Ridiculous Call Back



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

I am currently rewiring an alarm panel and all the devices to the contractor's (we sub for a contractor out of NY for their NorCal clients) new wiring specifications. It is a PIB, but I am charging for it big time. The client is a multi-billion dollar investment firm and I was the original installer for the two floor security systems. 

Anyway, so I am in the server room, stripping-cutting-relabeling and re-routing all the wiring, along with relocating all the zone expanders and so forth. While I am "holed up" in this room, one of the female investment agents stops by. She looks at me and says: "I'm not really technically savvy, but is what you are doing affecting the internet, because I can't seem to get on".

I looked at her (she was actually pretty attractive and young) and said: " I don't believe so".....but since I am standing right next to the servers, the force of my magnetic personality may be affecting them, and, that's why the internet doesn't work". 

She smiled and left me alone after that.:jester:

PS: I am going back tomorrow for more.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Kowboy said:


> thehockeydman:
> 
> I'd get out a code book and explain that you can't have more than 3/8" variation in your risers. Let her argue with the code, not you.


Oh believe me. I tried. Her solution was to lower the whole deck so that stairs with a six inch rise would fit perfectly. As for the fact that doing so would leave the deck surface way too low beneath the door, well, apparently that's my problem and I should have thought about it before I built the stairs wrong :whistling.

I'm convinced she's trying to make off with some kind of cash grab. Granted she seemed a little loopy since the day I met her, but I kinda want to give her the benefit of the doubt and not classify her as brain dead. 

Either way, the whole thing is beyond pathetic.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

cwatbay said:


> I am currently rewiring an alarm panel and all the devices to the contractor's (we sub for a contractor out of NY for their NorCal clients) new wiring specifications. It is a PIB, but I am charging for it big time. The client is a multi-billion dollar investment firm and I was the original installer for the two floor security systems.
> 
> Anyway, so I am in the server room, stripping-cutting-relabeling and re-routing all the wiring, along with relocating all the zone expanders and so forth. While I am "holed up" in this room, one of the female investment agents stops by. She looks at me and says: "I'm not really technically savvy, but is what you are doing affecting the internet, because I can't seem to get on".
> 
> ...


Been there many times...half the time it was me knocking a wire out of place.

Had a real wacko one time. Got called to relocate a demarcation point for a phone and move an interior jack. I disconnect the demark and the client starts getting angry because the Internet doesn't work.

Then I reconnect the demarc and go to move the jack in the kitchen. I unplug the phone and she yells "Now my phone doesn't work!". I told he I unplugged it, if she needs the phone plug it in upstairs.

Then she plugs in the power only and not the phone line upstairs, comes running down "Now I'm REALLY angry! It STILL doesn't work!"

5 years later I'm working across the st. And I ask the client if she ever talks to that lady and she says "no she's a wacky job"...couldn't agree more!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Shut the door politely, firmly and clearly, in writing. Write a letter or email, outlining the situation and what her complaint is, explaining that the steps are done correctly and to code, and recommending that she speak to another expert before planning any action against you.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

That's more or less what I did. Sent her an email late yesterday afternoon. I've heard nothing back since, and hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm in the mood to be a problem solver. 

Step 1 - Go to Home Creepo 
Step 2 - Buy precut stringer
Step 3 - Drop off precut stringer and receipt at customers home
Step 4 - Ask her to measure the rise (Spoiler - they are 6-3/4)

Step 5 - Happy Dance 


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-5-Step-Pressure-Treated-Pine-Stair-Stringer-106071/204643675


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Writing a check then canceling it fraud


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Writing a check then canceling it fraud


I have a cheque pinned to my wall for $6883 that a client cancelled on me. If I said his name you would probably recognize it. I get along with the guy fine, I've been doing work for him for over 10 years. Changed out his TV and receiver etc. Cut me a cheque, when he went to turn it on his cable box didn't turn on so he cancelled the cheque. Guess he though I would take off to Mexico and retire.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Thirty + years ago,we remodeled two baths and kitchen on a huge pent house in Chicago on the 26Th. floor in Hyde Park neighborhood . Included in project was removing a window and cut out surrounding brick so a baby grand could come in through the wall,26 floors up.

Last step was lay white marble on kitchen floor. I ask Ho three times,are you sure you want snow white grout. She gets a touch huff and asks why,what is wrong with white grout. I explain,it stains very easily. She says like what could do that. I say,especially beet juice. She says in 30 yrs. of marriage she has never spilled beet juice on anything. Says,put in the white grout like I want.

Three days later,she calls madder than a wet hen. She said she spilled beet juice on her kitchen floor and all the grout is stained red where it landed. SHE SAID I PUT A HEX ON HER AND IT WAS ALL MY FAULT. At first,I thought she was joking,SHE WAS TOTALLY SERIOUS. She said I needed to cut out and replace all the grout for free or she would turn me in. I never asked to who.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Sounds like you forgot your enchantment book that day to reverse the hex.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

These are emails that one wants to start off :

" you crazy, crazy hooker......"


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Jaws said:


> These are emails that one wants to start off :
> 
> " you crazy, crazy hooker......"


That's why I don't email my ex-stepmother.:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EthanB said:


> That's why I don't email my ex-stepmother.:laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm just a dumb 'lecturshun, and even I know how to fix this.

No, you don't lower the deck.

You rebuild the stairs so the steps are exactly 6" risers, then freakin' TILT the deck between the house and stairs and say, "The deck is sloped for proper drainage."


Jeez. Some of you nail-benders are so freakin' dense.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I was working with a guy building a deck and he kept on about how steps HAVE to be 7 1/4 rise always. I said no they can be anything just not higher than that. I gave him the formula for our layout. He said no they have to be 7 1/4.
He spent 1.5 days eating up our money trying to figure it out. Then gave up. 
I flipped out on him and built the right steps (a rather large set) in two hours. Almost lost my Mind With the Dude


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Did a soldered copper roof with a built in gutter on a small front entry. 

They called a few weeks later complaining about the copper not being as shiny as it was when I had just finished.

These were the same people that had painted the copper gutters and leaders on the house black.

FedEx put a large package on by the door last winter, wind caught it, flopped into the column which in turn cracked the curved pvc fascia above it. 

They called expecting me to fix it for free. Needless to say, I don't answer when they call.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

And people have called radio stations to ask them to stop using the transmitters to put unwanted thoughts in their heads. Good luck handling those callers.



With the steps, I guess I'd ask who she considers to be authorities on building steps, and she should name a few. Then she should get their opinions and see how closely they match.

Another way would be for her to measure many steps in the neighborhood and explain the results she sees.

I've seen at least two formulas for riser:tread ratio, which sort of determines staircase rise:run.

There are matters of fact, matters of opinion and matters of value. 
Step construction is somewhere between these first two but I think more toward the fact end.
If the authorities she talks to differ widely in their answers, stair construction seems more to be a matter of opinion.

Maybe she's into a "belief in divine, mystical relationship between a number and some coinciding events where no such relationship exists."

Is she very short or very tall? Maybe she has a gait problem?


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm thinking she heard someone say that all risers have to be an EQUAL height, and she took that to mean EVEN. It's sad that you probably couldn't even draw her a simple diagram with the grade 4 math on it, and have her understand.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

The most ridiculous call backs that I get are from people who complain that their phone/cable/internet stopped working only to discover that it's because they didn't pay the bill. 

Sometimes technical issues will happen on the provider's end and as a courtesy I will get it all ironed out rather than pointing the finger and putting the client in the middle of a ping-pong match. But there are times where I will call the provider to get to the bottom of the issue only to hand the client the phone and say, "Mr. Customer, someone would like to talk to you!" After getting the news from the phone/cable company the look on their faces are PRICELESS. :whistling



480sparky said:


> 3-way switches is the cross I must bear. Some people just cannot understand that 'up' can be 'off'.


I did a job for a guy who didn't quite understand the mechanics of a 3-way switch when I explained to him why he couldn't replace one of his switches with a standard dimmer. He figured that all switches were the same and in a 3-way setup there was always one that was up and the other was always down. :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> The most ridiculous call backs that I get are from people who complain that their phone/cable/internet stopped working only to discover that it's because they didn't pay the bill.
> ...........


I get at least one service call a year from someone whose power is out, only to find their meter has been locked out by the utility for non-payment.

Oh well, it's an easy $150 service call.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Update:

She sent me an email. She told me that 6 1/2 is unacceptable. But she says she'll meet me in the middle. Here's her solution:

*She's going to lower the whole deck by herself and then I'm going to come back and make the stairs.* How she thinks this is within her skill set is completely beyond me.

I simply responded telling her I would not be coming back unless there was a warranty issue, and that if she decides to mess around with dropping the deck as she said, she'll completely void the warrantee.

Also mentioned again that lowering the deck would make it a horrible height for the door. Even explained again in detail how stairs are calculated and why she can't demand a 6 inch rise. 

I genuinely hope she doesn't touch the deck. It's a nice deck, but she's going to butcher it if she does what she says she will. Hopefully the fact that it will void her warrantee will scare the crazy out of her and she'll come to her senses and accept that the 6 1/2" rise is correct for the deck.

Either way, I'm done with her. What a piece of work...


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

thehockeydman said:


> Update:
> 
> She sent me an email. She told me that 6 1/2 is unacceptable. But she says she'll meet me in the middle. Here's her solution:
> 
> ...


Unbelievable!.... what a nut job!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I gotta admit. This is the nuttiest situation I have ever heard of.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I have an arbitration clause in my contract just for nutjobs like her. So far I'm batting 1.000 (knock on wood). I would sent her a certified letter from your attorney offering arbitration and explaining the warranty issue.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Do you have pictures of the deck at the end of your install, so when you get the warranty call - "Hey, your deck broke." - you can show that she messed with it?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

thehockeydman said:


> Update:
> 
> She sent me an email. She told me that 6 1/2 is unacceptable. But she says she'll meet me in the middle. Here's her solution:
> 
> ...



OK, I just gotta ask:


Is there a ledger board on the house? :whistling


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

thehockeydman said:


> *She's going to lower the whole deck by herself and then I'm going to come back and make the stairs.* How she thinks this is within her skill set is completely beyond me


Awww... c'mon man! It's easier than you think. All she has to do is get 2 or 3 of her friends to hold it up while she gets under there with a saw to shorten the legs. 
:laughing:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

She's half right. The rise has to be six, but in a different unit, schplerbs for example.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I was thinking just that. Ask her how they build steps in countries that use the metric system?

Only one I've really had like that was my first sizeable job on my own. Tear down and rebuild some stone steps and walls re-using the existing materials. Got all done and she was happy, except for one of the coping stones on the wall. It didn't look level to her. Before I re-installed it I had showed her that the original mason had cut it with a twist, they cut all sides straight and it was square from the top but it was twisted like a door jamb can be twisted. No way I could get everything level I could only cheat it so everything was close or re cut the stone which would have made it smaller etc...no new stone would match (originally built in the '20's). 

I reminded her about the twist in the stone and she said that it used to be perfectly level. When I got there the wall was bowed, leaning, bulging, stones were loose and there had been about 10 different crappy patch jobs every few years, this thing hadn't been plump or level in decades. Anyway, first big job, I wanted everything right, I wanted a happy customer so I removed the stone, (a good 300 lb unit and I have no machinery just levers and my back) and relayed it so the front edge and the edge facing the stairs were level which to me looked terrible because it brought the far corner way up, she looks at it and says it's perfect...see that wasn't too hard. About 5 minutes later her son shows up and asks why the cap is all twisted and out of level, it looked fine yesterday. She tells him he doesn't have a good eye for detail and gives me my cheque...

See ya


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm speechless. You REALLY can't fix stupid.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

thehockeydman said:


> HO: Stairs should always be an even number. Like six or seven.


Seven is not even. 

She may mean
"An integer (from the Latin integer meaning "whole")[note 1] is a number that can be written without a fractional component. For example, 21, 4, 0, and −2048 are integers, while 9.75, 5½, and √2 are not."

Maybe she is into Numerology without wanting to admit it.

And
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_thinking
which goes with people who believe there is only one right way to do things (hers).


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> She's half right. The rise has to be six, but in a different unit, schplerbs for example.



6 3/8" = 9180 twips.


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

Too many people just want something for nothing. Chances are that after paying your bill, they realized they were a little short on a car payment or something. 

I had a lady try to sue me for getting stain on a carpet when we were previously scheduled to replace with laminate. I knew she seemed a little crazy from the get go, and learned to trust my instincts a bit more when it comes to turning down some jobs.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Do you have pictures of the deck at the end of your install, so when you get the warranty call - "Hey, your deck broke." - you can show that she messed with it?


Yes, I always take pictures for this reason. I've never had to use them before, but I won't be at all surprised if this becomes a first.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

480sparky said:


> OK, I just gotta ask:
> 
> 
> Is there a ledger board on the house? :whistling


Had to build this one free standing, so no ledger. Not that she's any more qualified to be lowering a free standing deck than one with a ledger :no:.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd pay her to lower it as long as you have video recording rights.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

A friend of mine did a simple driveway tear out. Formed it up, Homeowner came home and insisted the old driveway was at least a foot wider on both sides of what his forms were. He showed them that it would have been impossible because of the undisturbed grass, he had thought that he had her convinced. the next day he showed up to pour and there was a long note on his skid loader seat stating to please make the driveway as wide as the original. they had to go round and round in front of his help with truck waiting and she still could not understand that it was impossible for driveway to be 2 ft wider. Worst thing was the husband knew, but was so afraid to tell her that she was wrong...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

thehockeydman said:


> Had to build this one free standing, so no ledger. Not that she's any more qualified to be lowering a free standing deck than one with a ledger :no:.


I'd have loved to see her lower the ledger. :thumbup:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Where did the lady get this info about "even numbers"? Have her find it for you. Inquiring minds want to know. Then explain what it really means....that the step heights....however many are necessary....should be equal to (the same) the other ones so somebody doesn't fall and break their arse...within tolerance of whatever, of course. 

(Btw, would a variance of 1/8", should there be one, be ok?)


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> (Btw, would a variance of 1/8", should there be one, be ok?)


In my location 1/8" is the acceptable variation unless signed off by both HO and bldg inspector, I believe it's highest to lowest and not +/-. Someone else on this thread mentioned 3/8", so obviously it's differetn depending on municpality/state/province whatever


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> In my location 1/8" is the acceptable variation unless signed off by both HO and bldg inspector, I believe it's highest to lowest and not +/-. Someone else on this thread mentioned 3/8", so obviously it's differetn depending on municpality/state/province whatever


Here the acceptable tolerance for adjacent steps is 3/16. For the entire flight, it's 3/8. 

You'd have to be pretty out to lunch to build stairs with 3/8 variance, in my opinion...


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

480sparky said:


> I get at least one service call a year from someone whose power is out, only to find their meter has been locked out by the utility for non-payment.
> 
> Oh well, it's an easy $150 service call.


I got home from a frustrating day about 3 weeks ago, the damn lightbulb in the kitchen fixture was blown, replace that, still nothing, go downstairs to check the breaker.....it must be the breaker, the light for the basement stairs is out too. Inspect all the breakers none popped....WTF Then after all this I figured out that the whole street lost power. It happens.

on the bright side (or not so bright), I saved $150 by figuring this out myself.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I'd have loved to see her lower the ledger.


It's easy, you just cut a little off the top and put it on the bottom.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

ryanshull;297859
I knew she seemed a little crazy from the get go said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> If I even suspect there is a dead cat on the line,all they see is my tail lights.:laughing:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I had a builder call me back on a job last week claiming that the 9 exterior columns I built were all the wrong size. When I asked him how he figured they where wrong and he said the architectural control people told him the columns where 4 inches smaller then the final size on the plans. 
I had to remind him that the stone would make the columns that 4 inches larger 
Sometimes I wonder what these site supervisors do to get their jobs


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I had a builder call me back on a job last week claiming that the 9 exterior columns I built were all the wrong size. When I asked him how he figured they where wrong and he said the architectural control people told him the columns where 4 inches smaller then the final size on the plans.
> I had to remind him that the stone would make the columns that 4 inches larger
> Sometimes I wonder what these site supervisors do to get their jobs



The site supervisors I knew didn't have the first clue about construction. Didn't even do one days labor in their life yet thought they knew more than the trades people!


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

I think I've cracked enigma (aka found out why this b**** is so crazy over 6" rise). Normally I don't use that term to describe women, but as you'll soon see I think it may be appropriate in this case.

When I was laying the decking, she made a nice comment about my careful job of spacing the deck boards. I explained that I was spacing them 1/16" apart because they will shrink slightly, which is good because it will allow proper drainage. In my experience, 1/16th is the ideal spacing for PT up here.

I then went on to explain that some people start with spacing way too big, and that when the boards shrink, the gaps can create a hazard for anyone walking in high heels. She said, "You're right! I broke a shoe in those stairs just over there!" 

She has another smaller deck in the back of her yard. A felt-covered deck that sits _about 12" off the ground._ In front of it is a very sad set of box style stairs with gaps so wide I could probably fit my hammer in between the boards.

Now. She told me that she wants me to build stairs with exactly 6" rise, _and box style so she can "move them around the deck._ My guess is she never had any plans on lowering the deck. I think she wanted me to bring her these box steps, she'd likely say "Thanks, I'll take down the existing stairs and lower the deck," then after I'd leave, she'd just put the box stairs right down in front of her other deck. A two step 6" rise would line up perfectly with a 12" deck.

I'd have to go back to her place and measure the height to see if it's 12" to see if that's the case for sure (not going to happen), but it's the only logical explanation I can think of. If it is the case, she's a total scumbag given the amount of extras I threw in for free on this job. Some people's greed just has no end.

Either that, or she's just not playing with a full deck of cards upstairs.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll add one to the list...

Did a tub out of town. Go to collect check next day, and it looks like the employee just brain farted. O.K...looks like we are doing it again for free, no biggie. I always stand behind my guys work, and I guess he just had an off day. So he does it over. No big deal, he rights his wrong, all is right with the world right? wrong. Customer calls back and says it looks worse than the first time So I go 45 minutes out of town to check it out. Looks fine to me, but what the heck we will do it 3rd time just to satisfy him.

Next day: It's looks even more worse, and why does it feel like sandpaper? Now, I am starting to double think this guy as an anal prick. Drive out there, explain that there will always be a minor amount of texture (it was damn near smooth, we are talking 4000 grit sandpaper type smooth). But we will gladly buff it out the next day.

Today he calls me up, saying it looks worse than ever before! He insists I need to come see this travesty for myself. I then told him I have tried to please him 4 times, and no one from my company will be returning to the jobsite ever. It's time to pay up. Of course that started a tantrum. he's going off about how he can't sell the house with such a crappy bathtub, etc... and I just couldn't resist chiming in that he wouldn't be able to sell the house with a lien either:laughing:

I hate it when a nutcase slips through the filter.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I would just tell her if she contacts you again, "If you wanted a small set of stairs for your other deck, all you had to do was ask and I would build them for you at a fair price."


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

:laughing:
Some stuff is just too awesome to even go on the Wall of Shame thread.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

CarpenterSFO said:


> the door down to the basement was sticking, because the extra weight of the exterior paint had made the house settle. I'll give her credit for chutzpa. That was the last time I talked to her.


did you do 2 coats ? :laughing: should have talked to structural engineer first.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

I recently trimmed a 1/4" from the bottom of this lady's bathroom door to stop it from rubbing. This was a freebie " while I was there" kind of thing. She just called and said that it's top heavy now and swings shut by itself. It's extra funny because when I know for a fact it did that before I ever touched it. 
Some people aren't even happy getting things for free, somehow they need more.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

thehockeydman said:


> So two days ago I finish a small deck (one day job). 8x10 deck with a short 3 rise set of stairs leading on to the deck. Home owner is over the moon thrilled with it. In her own words, she "could not be happier." She hands me the cheque, asks for some cards so she can refer people to me, and we part ways.
> 
> Today I get a phone call. Goes something like this:
> 
> ...


Hockeydman.

I think I would've handled this slightly different. Granted it was certainly a stupid thing to say. However this is where I would've of asked her on the phone "ma'am if I can show you a code book from the building standard commission and the International Code Council that those measurements are well within industry tolerances, would that give you some resolve?"


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Hockeydman.
> 
> I think I would've handled this slightly different. Granted it was certainly a stupid thing to say. However this is where I would've of asked her on the phone "ma'am if I can show you a code book from the building standard commission and the International Code Council that those measurements are well within industry tolerances, would that give you some resolve?"


Apparently you've never met someone like this HO. You can parade all the experts you want. You can refer them to all sorts of documents and codes and written expertise. You can have a letter signed by the president. You can have a chorus of angels from on high sing the gospel. You can make swiss cheese out of their logic with ammunition made of facts and veracity. You can rattle off your years of experience, training and success.

Even if you could get the hand of God to extend down from the heavens, sign an affidavit affirming the truth, and have St. Peter himself notarize it............ you _just cannot convince some people_.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Apparently you've never met someone like this HO. You can parade all the experts you want. You can refer them to all sorts of documents and codes and written expertise. You can have a letter signed by the president. You can have a chorus of angels from on high sing the gospel. You can make swiss cheese out of their logic with ammunition made of facts and veracity. You can rattle off your years of experience, training and success.
> 
> Even if you could get the hand of God to extend down from the heavens, sign an affidavit affirming the truth, and have St. Peter himself notarize it............ you _just cannot convince some people_.


How do you know that was her? Sometimes when they realize they don't have a chance in hell of winning in court especially when it's blatantly a code issue and not an workmanship issue. My point is she's not the boss on this one, the law is. She doesn't have a choice but accept it.

I get people that throw hissy fits all the time because they don't want 42" rails they want 36. Doen't matter is not thier call. Some things are just not up for debate.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Hockeydman.
> 
> I think I would've handled this slightly different. Granted it was certainly a stupid thing to say. However this is where I would've of asked her on the phone "ma'am if I can show you a code book from the building standard commission and the International Code Council that those measurements are well within industry tolerances, would that give you some resolve?"


Believe me Mike, I tried. I'm guessing you didn't read through all the posts, but I sent her multiple explanations for proper construction on stairs, along with references to building code. There wasn't one detail of the stairs I didn't touch on in our email discussion.

When I sent her the code package, she claimed that I was "making excuses" and that the deck should have been built with six inch rise in mind from the start. In other words, she says I should've built the deck from the stairs-in, rather than from the the house-out. In her mind, the idea that she wants six inch steps supersedes any building code and/or proper construction process. How do you even respond to something like that? 

Maybe there is some way I could've improved in my handling of this, but providing factual references certainly isn't it. My honest conclusion is that she's either trying to get something out of me for free, or just a lunatic hell bent on wasting my time.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Had on last week. We had rain for the better part of 7 days, then we had anywhere from 5-8 inches in 3 hours in town depending on where you lived. We are talking almost 100 year flood stage for the town, well past the 50 year flood stage we had last October. (important part of the story).

I take this call the next day after the storms hit. Granted we are crazy busy no one in the office here has any time for shenanigans. This lady calls up and needs someone out to her house now, it's leaking in the exact same place it was before, that we had fixed it before and now it's leaking again, she just paid the $400 bill and she wouldn't be paying again.

Me- Ma'am, have you had any issues between the last time we were out there and this last rain? We have had some pretty heavy rains between fall and this spring, plus some decent snow events.

Lady- No we have had no issues at all since fall. But I shouldn't have to pay again it's in the exact same area!

Me- Ma'am, we had somewhere around 5-8 inches of rain depending on the area you live in, that amount of water coming down that fast has a tenancy to travel from and to places it normally doesn't.

Lady- Well I want someone to come out here the guy who did it before was here for 15 mins and I got charged $400, and it's still leaking.

Me- Ma'am, if you had not had problems before it leads me to believe that the water may be traveling from a different area. I will happily send a person out, but if it has not leaked since last fall it will be an extra charge.

Lady- I shouldn't be charged for a repeat leak!

Me- A repeat leak would have happened with any of the heavy rains we have had between then and now, this most likely is a more complicated issue or water traveling. Let me go pull the file to see if I can find out more information and I will call you back.


I pull the file, we have been out there 3 times, 3 different areas and she was bill around $400 for all of those trips. The last one was in (remember from above) October! I also look up the house in this time, it's close to a million dollar house... 

I call her back.


Me- Ok Ma'am I looked at the file, it looks like you were charged ***.XX in December for 3 previous trips, one in June, one in July and one in October. Just to get things straight the issue you are currently having is the same issue you had in October.

Lady- Yes, and I'm not going to be charged because you didn't fix it the first time.

Me- Ma'am do you have a copy of our invoice in front of you?

Lady- Yes I do, and the last time you were out the leak was not fixed!

Me- Ma'am if you had not had any problems since October until this recent storm I would be inclined to say it is not the same area, it may be showing up inside at the same location, but it could be something else. Also if you look at the bottom of the invoice it says "repairs done to the roofing are guaranteed for 60 days from the date of the original repair". I will be happy to send a person out, but it will be an additional charge.

Lady- Mutters to her husband about it being an extra charge, Yes please send someone out...

Me- We will do I'll get a work order going and we will be out as soon as we can.

Lady- When will that be?

Me- At the soonest it will be Friday, with this rain we are terribly swamped, if there is a guy in the area I will send them out. I will make sure they call you well before hand to let you know.

We hang up. Then she calls back the next day and rips the secretary ass about how we were not there yet. I get back on the phone

Me- Ma'am one of our techs will be out there as soon as they are able to, I said the earliest it would be would be Friday. At this time I am not willing to or able to schedule appointments. 

Lady- Well we really need to get this repeat leak fixed, can they do it Saturday?

Me- Ma'am the guys have been working 12+ hours a day walking around roofs with ponding water and in the rain, I will ask but I'm going to venture to say none of them will want to come in, and if they do it will be an over time charge on your end.

Lady- Thats fine if they can that would be great.

I got a couple of guys to go out there Saturday morning. Just as I thought, the leak wasn't even in the same area as before... I can't wait to invoice this one. :laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

So the final payment cleared?
Im guessing no Building permits?


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> So the final payment cleared?
> Im guessing no Building permits?


Yes, final payment cleared. 

Over here permits are never pulled on decks lower than two feet unless they're supporting an enclosed structure or attached to an existing structure.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I was called back to a home once where the contractor wanted me to fill the recess at the bottom on the bottom sheets so his baseboard wouldn't tuck in. I... The drywall man!! Had to explain to him how to apply his baseboard . You would have thought I had handed him the key to life ...He said WOW that makes sense !! I said yeah ! Don't it though! Idiot!!


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

thehockeydman said:


> Yes, final payment cleared.
> 
> Over here permits are never pulled on decks lower than two feet


Haha i was picturing a big stair case. 
Oh well I guess. Payment cleared now they are history.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Several years ago when I had a cabinet shop I built a 10 X 8 oak bookcase for a GC to install into one of his customers homes.It was all red oak 3/4" A1 grade ply with a solid oak face and doors on the bottom.I used a 1/4" A1 grade back and it was to fit in an alcove.
About three days after the GC installed it I got a call from the HO bitching about it saying it was all made out of cheap paneling.Was supposed to be solid wood.The contract stated A1 3/4" ply for the case with 1/4" A1 back panel.
I told her I build exactly what the contract stated ,that she signed and was pleased with when installed.Would be happy to build her the same thing from solid oak for 4X the price she paid.She was not a happy camper but she did shut up.
One of my biggest issues these days is having to educate the customers to sell a job.You have to spend hours with them and explain every little detail and get it in writing to keep from all these issues later and it sux.
She had a lot of friends and I think I lost a few jobs over that one because of her.Just goes to show what all of these cabinet manufacturers and dealers these days are claiming as solid wood does to our business.People actually think they are getting solid wood boxes .I guess technically it is but it raises a point and gives HO another reason to try and complain just because they are ignorant of how things are.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

mako1 said:


> Several years ago when I had a cabinet shop I built a 10 X 8 oak bookcase for a GC to install into one of his customers homes................
> About three days after the GC installed it I got a call from the HO bitching about it ...................



Ok........

I know it wasn't your point, but why is the GC's customer calling you?
Why take the call? - why not refer the GC's customer to THE GC?

Is that not their role? And then if he thought there was a problem he could come to you. 

The chain of command has been circumvented!!!!:no::no::no:


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I think the step height has nothing to do with it. People have been trained and spoiled by retail to get a discount if they complain often and loud enough. 

Either that or it's a form of interaction with a person to fill a void in her personal life. I've had a few gals make me wonder if bitching to somebody wasn't sort of a hobby or something.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

RangoWA said:


> I think the step height has nothing to do with it. People have been trained and spoiled by retail to get a discount if they complain often and loud enough.
> 
> Either that or it's a form of interaction with a person to fill a void in her personal life. I've had a few gals make me wonder if bitching to somebody wasn't sort of a hobby or something.


My worst experience was a guy. Not sure if gender has much to do with it.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

cedarboarder said:


> My worst experience was a guy. Not sure if gender has much to do with it.


I've had some male nut cases too, I think everyone has, but for me it's a much higher percentage of women that are a bit loopy. Maybe I attract them. :whistling


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

RangoWA said:


> I think the step height has nothing to do with it. People have been trained and spoiled by retail to get a discount if they complain often and loud enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or it's a form of interaction with a person to fill a void in her personal life. I've had a few gals make me wonder if bitching to somebody wasn't sort of a hobby or something.


I think you nailed right there. I've come so close to telling a few people that if they just treated other people with a bit of respect their own quality of life would improve. They must go around thinking that everyone in the world is surly and rude, when it's actually just a response to their own attitude.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> How do you know that was her? Sometimes when they realize they don't have a chance in hell of winning in court especially when it's blatantly a code issue and not an workmanship issue. My point is she's not the boss on this one, the law is. She doesn't have a choice but accept it.
> 
> I get people that throw hissy fits all the time because they don't want 42" rails they want 36. Doen't matter is not thier call. Some things are just not up for debate.



Did you read my post?



480sparky said:


> ....... You can refer them to all sorts of documents and codes and written expertise..................... you _just cannot convince some people_.


_There are people who just will not listen._


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

These people are all on the same page

She jumped up and down hopping mad because she said it was ... and inch too high and that she wanted it where it was BEFORE!!...

We barely move the thing - 1/4 to a 1/2 inch max and she loudly says THAT'S FAR ENOUGH!! RIGHT THERE!

and she complained that the thermostat was noisy.


http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q="bill+gates"+moved+tree&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

GettingBy said:


> These people are all on the same page
> 
> She jumped up and down hopping mad because she said it was ... and inch too high and that she wanted it where it was BEFORE!!...
> 
> ...


When you're Bill Gates and can pay for it, you get to do things like move trees six inches over.

When you're an average Joe/Jill and want to waste somebody's time by making a ridiculous request and demanding it be done for free..... tough s***!


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

These people may need more help with more than just trees.
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q="bill+gates"+dsm+autism+ocd&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

If only I could spot them in advance. . .:blink:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

thehockeydman said:


> When you're Bill Gates and can pay for it, you get to do things like move trees six inches over.
> 
> When you're an average Joe/Jill and want to waste somebody's time by making a ridiculous request and demanding it be done for free..... tough s***!


Agreed. I worked on an old mill/condo conversion and the guy doing it was doing it all out of pocket, anywhere from 7 -20 tradesmen a day in that place for almost 2 years. I was there making opening in the stone for windows and doors. I'd have the archies drawings and be breaking through to the other side and he'd come over and say he didn;t like it there, make the opening a foot over. So I'd put the stone back in and start over, he'd say, no it was good where it was before, so I'd reinstall and start again. All T&M and he paid within 10 minutes of being invoiced. 

Definitely NOT on the ridiculous call back list


----------



## Buckeye Don (Apr 29, 2011)

My guess is that she was told by an "expert" that all steps need to be even, meaning all the same distance apart. 
She interpreted it to mean they need to be an even number. Just a hunch.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

...


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

I think it goes back to the 1930's I believe it was when Macy's came out with the most ridiculous statement that was ever uttered " THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT." If I felt this was true I would probably be in jail when the customer says things like, permit I don't need no stinking permit, or code smode I know what I want.

This has been beaten into peoples head for so long they think they have a God given right to what they want (demand) when and how they want it.


----------



## offshorehs (Oct 20, 2010)

I guess I've been pretty spoiled as most of my work is referrals, I tend to work for reasonable , nice people who seem to understand the costs involved in custom carpentry and take me at my word when I explain issues during the job. I am currently not working for one of my regular customers. The guy keeps pointing out Cortex plugs in the deck and asking why I couldn't use the Hidfast gun in that particular place. It's spelled out in the contract and was explained prior to starting the job, but it's starting to feel like he just doesn't believe me.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

The customer ISN'T always right. But its your job to make them think they are.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

Anthill said:


> The customer ISN'T always right. But its your job to make them think they are.


Bingo! It was/is an advertising slogan not a viable principle. The customer typically lacks the knowledge to pass definitive judgement on the final product.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

I had a repeat customer call me all flipped out that I did something to the computer network. Had to drill some holes her slab desk top to run wires and cables (they were all on top before). Drilled it tied all the cables up underneath nice and tiddy. Reconnected all the components, router. Got a phone call at 8 pm from her in Hawaii just on a rant. What the hell did I do. Get to the house and go inside ask what's not working. Daughter tells me that the printer won't work. Look it over and don't see any lights on. Humm power maybe? Yep they work much better turned on. Told her to let mom know it was no big thing. Got nice Starbucks gift card about a month later when I went to install a new door. She said she felt really bad for going off on me like that when she found out that it was just the power.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Hardly Working said:


> I had a repeat customer call me all flipped out that I did something to the computer network. Had to drill some holes her slab desk top to run wires and cables (they were all on top before). Drilled it tied all the cables up underneath nice and tiddy. Reconnected all the components, router. Got a phone call at 8 pm from her in Hawaii just on a rant. What the hell did I do. Get to the house and go inside ask what's not working. Daughter tells me that the printer won't work. Look it over and don't see any lights on. Humm power maybe? Yep they work much better turned on. Told her to let mom know it was no big thing. Got nice Starbucks gift card about a month later when I went to install a new door. She said she felt really bad for going off on me like that when she found out that it was just the power.


I defiantly would have sent an invoice for a handyman repair.
but rarely when its down the street and for a elder that living on low income pension its free. 
I still sent a invoice that says 0.

Yesterday a costumer lost her mind on the color they picked.
the wife and husband fighting. My dogs hanging out the window barking. haha 
I went to the paint store with the owner to talk to the design consultant, gotta love hourly jobs. 
300 bucks in top of the line Benjamin moore paint thats a wack color. haha


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

"Honestly, ma'am. I don't see any problem. Haven't you ever heard of 'current flow'?"


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

J L said:


> There have only been 2 jobs in my career that I walked away from. One of those the client had a welcome mat at the door that said "welcome to the nut house". The other job the client had a large sign on the mantle that said "as far as everyone else is concerned, we're just a normal family".


I wondered why you didn't give us a quote


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Once again the homeowner jumps the gun. From threatening to make me pay for new carpeting to looking like a total tool in front of his wife. Love it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Jeepers...that's full


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

That reminds me, I should clean out the gutters, but it's raining and i don't want to.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I had three calls from the same Fire Dept "compressor will not start". This was after I got it going for first time in four years so I thought there may have been more issues. 
After explaining how the emergency stop button worked the second time we agreed I would charge for another trip out to pull out the button. 
On the third call I asked them to check the emergency stop button, they assured me it was pulled out. Sure enough it was in, I wrote an invoice and the chief offered to pay out of pocket. I waved the fee and have not had that call since.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

480sparky said:


> "Honestly, ma'am. I don't see any problem. Haven't you ever heard of 'current flow'?"


Is that what they call Hydro Electric Power?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

NYgutterguy said:


> Update. The "less informed
> View attachment 188929
> " homeowners no longer call they now take pics and send me videos of their suddenly broken gutters. Here's a few from today
> View attachment 188921


As lazy as I am about cleaning my own gutters ..At'least I'm not dumb enough to blame the gutter !!: :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

At'least I'm not dumb enough to blame the gutter !!: :laughing:[/QUOTE said:


> Exactly the thing I can't comprehend. It's unbelievable that they see water not going down the hole and pissing over the top like a waterfall and can't come to the conclusion that it must be clogged. Some actually blame my install? Not rocket science what I do


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

NYgutterguy said:


> Exactly the thing I can't comprehend. It's unbelievable that they see water not going down the hole and pissing over the top like a waterfall and can't come to the conclusion that it must be clogged. Some actually blame my install? Not rocket science what I do


Pretty most are playing stupid to try and get a free service call.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> Pretty most are playing stupid to try and get a free service call.


My gutters were installed 18 years ago.

I can't play that card ..Can I :laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

blacktop said:


> As lazy as I am about cleaning my own gutters ..At'least I'm not dumb enough to blame the gutter !!: :laughing:


This should be taught in the schools... If you own a home, and you let your gutters get clogged with all sorts of crap, you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Reminds me of the woman that bought a new Kia, drove it 42000 km without an oil change and then made a huge stink on the news about how Kia was unwilling to replace it under warranty after the engine seized.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

JR Shepstone said:


> This should be taught in the schools... If you own a home, and you let your gutters get clogged with all sorts of crap, you're gonna have a bad time.


No it shouldn't. Neither should it be taught that you don't pick your nose and eat it, especially in front of a girl, you don't sh!t in your hand and run it through your hair, you don't eat razor blades, you don't follow the GPS when it tells you to drive your car off a cliff. These are things that you hope are self evident, but sometimes parents need to teach it. Let the schools teach math, grammar and science


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> No it shouldn't. Neither should it be taught that you don't pick your nose and eat it, especially in front of a girl, you don't sh!t in your hand and run it through your hair, you don't eat razor blades, you don't follow the GPS when it tells you to drive your car off a cliff. These are things that you hope are self evident, but sometimes parents need to teach it. Let the schools teach math, grammar and science


Wait why shouldn't I pick my nose?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Wait why shouldn't I pick my nose?


As long as you got the rest of it, you're probably all right, just remind me not to shake hands with you if we ever meet


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> As long as you got the rest of it, you're probably all right, just remind me not to shake hands with you if we ever meet


You've never picked your nose?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

95% of all people have picked their nose, the other 5% are lying


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Not Jerry Seinfeld...IT WAS NOT A PICK...there was no penetration!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Just recalled one.

Had just finished up a whole-house rewire by 11:00 one morning. Drove to other side of town to start next job, but stopped for lunch along the way. As soon as I sat down, the HO called and screamed holy he11 about my incompetence. NOTHING was working. No power....... _anywhere_.

So I drove back over. As I turned off the main street, I was met with about 12 cop cars, 5 ambulances, 6 fire trucks and 3 utility crews. Some drunk decided to outrun the Motorolas and took out a substation in his bid to escape.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Just recalled one.
> 
> Had just finished up a whole-house rewire by 11:00 one morning. Drove to other side of town to start next job, but stopped for lunch along the way. As soon as I sat down, the HO called and screamed holy he11 about my incompetence. NOTHING was working. No power....... _anywhere_.
> 
> So I drove back over. As I turned off the main street, I was met with about 12 cop cars, 5 ambulances, 6 fire trucks and 3 utility crews. Some drunk decided to outrun the Motorolas and took out a substation in his bid to escape.


How do you cover cost of all this stupid? Haha


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Just recalled one.
> 
> Had just finished up a whole-house rewire by 11:00 one morning. Drove to other side of town to start next job, but stopped for lunch along the way. As soon as I sat down, the HO called and screamed holy he11 about my incompetence. NOTHING was working. No power....... _anywhere_.
> 
> So I drove back over. As I turned off the main street, I was met with about 12 cop cars, 5 ambulances, 6 fire trucks and 3 utility crews. Some drunk decided to outrun the Motorolas and took out a substation in his bid to escape.


You ever wonder why the customer just couldn't call you up and calmly explain that he is having a problem and ask for your help in resolving it? I don't understand people who fly off the handle like that, it just sets them up to look like a bigger a-hole.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

EricBrancard said:


> You ever wonder why the customer just couldn't call you up and calmly explain that he is having a problem and ask for your help in resolving it? I don't understand people who fly off the handle like that, it just sets them up to look like a bigger a-hole.



Buyers remorse I would think. They just paid you a bunch of money, and now they think they own you.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> 95% of all people have picked their nose, the other 5% are lying


I taught both my kids ! Do not pick your nose In public! :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

That's more what i was getting at...don't pick your nose in public...especially if there's a girl around


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

cedarboarder said:


> How do you cover cost of all this stupid? Haha


Stupid is part of one's CODB.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I taught both my kids ! Do not pick your nose In public! :laughing:


For whatever reason people pick their nose while driving. This is why I NEVER buy used vehicles.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> For whatever reason people pick their nose while driving. This is why I NEVER buy used vehicles.


That's when I do most of my nasal excavation.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> For whatever reason people pick their nose while driving. This is why I NEVER buy used vehicles.


You wouldn't want to be around me on sand day! I use whatever I can find..:whistling Finger , Tissue , Old dirty shirt ..:laughing:


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Stupid is part of one's CODB.


Stupid is actually what provides much of the business. If people took better care of their stuff and knew how to do things for themselves there would be a lot less paying work around. Then there are the people who THINK they know how to do something.... I have be known to succumb to that myself.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Sisyphus said:


> Stupid is actually what provides much of the business. If people took better care of their stuff and knew how to do things for themselves there would be a lot less paying work around. Then there are the people who THINK they know how to do something.... I have be known to succumb to that myself.


So how does taking care of one's stuff prevent a drunk from taking out a substation? :blink:


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

480sparky said:


> So how does taking care of one's stuff prevent a drunk from taking out a substation? :blink:


I wasn't referring to that particular situation.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> For whatever reason people pick their nose while driving. This is why I NEVER buy used vehicles.


Study's have shown that over half of us pick are nose driving yet the numbers are much lower when walking on the street or at work. 
The conclusion.. people feel at home in the car. 
when your in line at the coffee shop how often does some one cut in line.
yet on the road they are comfortable cutting you off. 
literately living in a bubble. 

nothing some soapy water cant handle.


----------

